# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pyetje rreth profilit.

## Robbery

kam nevoje per ndihme...si mund te shkruaj te dhena personale ne profilin tim???

----------


## BvizioN

1)- Ne kendin e majte te forumit, poshte logos 'Forumi Shqiptar' ndodhet opsioni *Paneli i Anëtarit*.Kliko ne te.




2)- Si rezultat i veprimit te mesiperm do shfaqet nje dritare tjeter e Forumit Shqiptar me nje nje larmi  opsionesh te tjera. Ketu do zgjedhesh  *Ndrysho Profilin* duke klikuar ne te.



Pas ketij veprimi do hapet perseri nje dritare tjeter dhe ne kete dritare do kesh mundesi te ndryshosh te dhenat e tua personale (Si ditelindje/vendbanimi/email/fjalekalimi/ si dhe menyrat me te cilat mund te kontakohesh.

----------

